# Male Brain development



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Mar 9, 2015)

When my nephew was about three, my sister took him into a public restroom to do his business.  When he was through, she decided to go ahead and pee, too.  "No, Mommy," he protested, "I want to you to pee sthanding up like me!"

"Honey, you know Mommy can't do that. Mommy doesn't have a penis."

"Oh, right....boys have penuthes, girls have bwains (brains)!"  

Heaven knows where he had heard that, but we bring it up at all family gatherings.  We'll probably still be telling that story at his 50th birthday party.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2015)

OMG, that is hilarious!! I never heard that before, what a hoot


----------



## jujube (Mar 9, 2015)

Sis called me up one day and asked, "Do you think my son is a pervert?"  She said he had (again, he was about 3) gone up to a grandmother who was picking up her granddaughter at the day care center and asked her if she wanted to see his penis.  When she didn't immediately answer, he apparently decided that she was, indeed, highly interested and pulled his pants down to show her.

I assured her that, no, he wasn't a pervert but that he was so happy about this multi-purpose plaything he had he wanted to share his joy with the world.  I told her if he was still doing that at 20, then she could start worrying.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2015)

I laughed all the way through your post jujube, omg that was funny!!  Lil guys and their dingalings  Oh well, you were right about if he's still flashin it to unsuspecting folks when he's 20, LOL!  I can just hear some elderly lady saying "well now, isn't that nice dear", LOL!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

Well at my school, when I was about 7 there was a girl we called "Dirty Beverly".  She would take boys behind the big incinerator and show us her equipment.  It was my first viewing of "it".


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you for sharing Jim, it's never too early to start learning.  Did you just run, or did you scream first, then run? LOL!


----------



## Shirley (Mar 10, 2015)

My little Bubba just started wearing big boy underwear. He is so proud. He pulls his pants out and says, "See, Mamma. Pee pee."


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2015)

One of my "now grown" nephews was about 6, and he was so, soft-spoken, you had to ask him again, and again what he was saying.  Not really shy we found out soon enough, just sort of silent but deadly, LOL!! Nah, he really is turning out really well, but I digress.  I was taking care of him, I think we had just gone shopping, and my little toney dog was with us as always.  She was a 9 lb'er, and I don't think of that as heavy.  But she loved to ride on Jade's lap and he didn't mind, but she would occasionally stand up on her hinds and look out the truck window.  One day she was doing that and we were almost home.  Jade kept mumbling something, and I'd ask him to speak up so Aunt Deanie could hear him.  After asking him twice I think, he spoke up loud and clear "toney is standing on my nuts"!!

I didn't even know he knew that kind of word


----------



## Don M. (Mar 10, 2015)

Boys can run faster than girls because they are built with Ball Bearings and a Stick Shift.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 10, 2015)

Well that explains a lot, wow, I never thought when I made this thread I would be learning so, very much!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 11, 2015)




----------

